# are you physically affected by certain music?



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

This might sound ridiculous and it might just be me but certain music seem to affect me differently. With brahms i always feel my prostate tweaking. With bruckner it's the stomach. With mahler it's obviously the heart.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, the Mahler Seventh sours my stomach, Vivaldi and Bruckner put me to sleep, and both Copa Cabana and the Pina Colada Song, give me a headache.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

With certain types of 'music' it has the physical effect of making me rush for the OFF switch!


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

I don’t have synthesia normally but the first few times i listened to Beethovens Great Fugue I could physically taste some bitter medicine I took as a kid. This unusual experience is what made me fall in love with the piece


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If your prostate is "tweaking" maybe it's time for a medical check up? It's most likely got nothing to do with Brahms.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

julide said:


> [...] With brahms i always feel my prostate tweaking. [...]


Lol, what the heck?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Handelian said:


> With certain types of 'music' it has the physical effect of making me rush for the OFF switch!


Post of the week :lol:


----------



## julide (Jul 24, 2020)

I find brahms' music quite erotic. It has the effect of prostate stimulation on me.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

I love Brahms’ music, indeed it is something I personally treasure, but I have yet to reach the erotic stimulation stage of my appreciation.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Putting jewels on people can be arousal to the beholder maybe to the bearer too, dressing up is certainly sensual and arousal. Rock can be very arousal sometimes, but classical music is not aphrodisiac for me, if anything it is anti-aphrodisiac. It is never strange to find sexual fetishes connected to certain objects or even ideas. I do not find a girl who has similar taste in classical music particularly attactive to me; in the Rock department, girls music rarely exhilarate me let alone arouse me. It is starting to sound homo,but they do not need to wield music like men do to be attractive.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I can not find any given terminology to describe the feeling toward baroque music, it is like a plane taking off with surety: a bit exciting, a bit routine, a bit europhic, and things flash up and away like natural breeze, and become like everybody again. Probably romantic music is a bit different than baroque. I did notice romantic music can arouse direct emotional reverb, especially when I listened to Chopin and Listz many years ago, you will involuntarily imagine memorable movies scenes or anime scenes.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Where shall I start? 
After listening to Beethoven’s Eroica, my heart rate goes up!
When I am really in a jolly good mood, and alone lol, I pick up a stick, put Beethoven’s 9th in the CD player, and conduct it. I def. lose few pounds afterwards.


Its not healthy.... I must watch my emotions.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I think I get the OP. While listening to Brahms I often perspire profusely and when I`m listening to the finale of his 4th in particular my whole body reacts in a paroxysmal manner like someone is conducting exorcism on me. I think these physical reactions are mostly sexual.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

julide said:


> I find brahms' music quite erotic. It has the effect of prostate stimulation on me.


Interesting. Tell us a bit more. Do you feel like ******* off to it?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Emotions and other mental phenomena including aesthetic responses have physiological manifestations, so, obviously, listening to music affects virtually everyone physically. Do you mean something different or more specific?


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Î find the 1812 overture induces a certain mild tumescence to the point that, by the time the piece has reached its climax, finds me positively standing in ovation. This is generally follow by Crucifix from the B Minor to augment the achieved sense of contentedess on a more spiritual level. All in all, a very satisfying listen.


----------



## mahlernerd (Jan 19, 2020)

I never experience really strong physical sensations while listening to music. However, I do find that when I listen to a very powerful piece of music like, say, the Rite of Spring, I often can’t just sit and listen to the music. I feel this sort of energy building up inside of me to the point where I have to get up and walk around to “release” it if you will.


----------



## Isaac Blackburn (Feb 26, 2020)

MarkW said:


> Well, the Mahler Seventh sours my stomach...


This used to happen to me as well; it always seemed to have a slightly diseased feel. After listening for the harmonies, though, I now perceive it as a _change in temperature_, with the Scherzo feeling hot and the Nachtmusik II cool. The diseased impression has entirely disappeared. I no longer hear strange _dissonances_ (the effect of notes being "at odds" with the harmony) but only new and glorious _harmonies_. Mahler was playing with light and temperature, and my hypothesis is that the first-time listener only perceives that the equilibrium is being somehow upset and feels this as a sickness.



MarkW said:


> ...Bruckner puts me to sleep


Sometimes the jagged power of his motifs is hidden behind the smoothness and homogeneity of his orchestration.

----

I always experience music physically, but I can't say the music of different composers affects me in different places. Rather, they make me want to do different things.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

mahlernerd said:


> I never experience really strong physical sensations while listening to music. However, I do find that when I listen to a very powerful piece of music like, say, the Rite of Spring, I often can't just sit and listen to the music. I feel this sort of energy building up inside of me to the point where I have to get up and walk around to "release" it if you will.


Oh I can relate to this, except sometimes walking isn't enough. Sometimes you have to dance! :lol:


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm physically sickened by rap and heavy metal. I may be allergic to both genres. 

Yes, I have NO use for rap or heavy metal, no use for it what so ever; but to be fair, rap and heavy metal have no use for me, either.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

This experimental jazz album contains very high pitched sounds. (generated by sinewaves)

I did not experience any discomfort whilst listening to this SACD set; however my kids described very painful high pitched sounds hurting their ears and I just had to quit listening to this album when they're around.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Coach G said:


> I'm physically sickened by rap and heavy metal. I may be allergic to both genres.


Is it *meme time?* :devil: Come enter, sandman:


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> This experimental jazz album contains very high pitched sounds. (generated by sinewaves)
> 
> I did not experience any discomfort whilst listening to this SACD set; however my kids described very painful high pitched sounds hurting their ears and I just had to quit listening to this album when they're around.


I just looked this up. Indeed, there are high-pitched noises, and they are extremely irritating. I have ringing in my ears now.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

adriesba said:


> I just looked this up. Indeed, there are high-pitched noises, and they are extremely irritating. I have ringing in my ears now.


Yup, I hear it too. I had to shut it off pretty quick. They say it's the sensitivity to low and high end of frequencies that goes out with age.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd say high-pitched noises take some getting used to. I like experimental jazz, Albert Ayler, Ornette Coleman, Eric Dolphy, Sun Ra, etc. I used to listen to it a lot back when I was in college, and was deep into my "jazz phase", and I even got to see Sun Ra in concert! The screeching on the saxophones, trumpets, and double basses are part of an overall organization of sound and an expression of the jazz experience. Some Chinese music and especially Chinese opera has that high-pitch sound that can be irritating until you get used to it. I always thought that the tenor and life partner of Peter Pears had a slight piercing quality that sounds more beautiful with repeated hearings. Then there's Frankie Valli...


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Dense jazz physically affects me, especially Ascension, but one does not just listen to Ascension on any old day


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I sometimes get nauseous from listening to even a small amount of Wagner, Mahler gives me a headache. Most orchestral music, especially Resphigi, causes me to want to leave the room. Music by Ralph Vaughan Williams, Rachmaninoff, Nielsen, and Bruckner causes me to fidget in my seat wishing for it to end soon; Sibelius also makes me want to leave the room.

At the very least, the music of these composers (and many more of their ilk) make me want to get up and turn it off.


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Joh Culshaw the record producer said Mahler made him physically sick


----------



## EmperorOfIceCream (Jan 3, 2020)

oh yeah, speaking about sickness, Ravel makes me sick. I am repulsed after just a few seconds. I have tried to listen to him repeatedly, but I just can't. Also Bernstein just makes me laugh out loud because the music is so bad (sorry Bernstein stans)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Had this on for 30 minutes and it was giving me anxiety so had to shut it off. It was a mistake, impulse purchase. Will be heading for the resale bins at my local music shop.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Had this on for 30 minutes and it was giving me anxiety so had to shut it off. It was a mistake, impulse purchase. Will be heading for the resale bins at my local music shop.


30 minutes..... you are a brave man .:angel:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Not for conservatives.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Not for conservatives.


Well they might make good coasters. Or I can send the set to my local anarchist group.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I am affected by modern art-song . Makes me involuntarily squirmy in recital hall chair . I get comments but can't really get embarrassed about about my apparently crazy delight .


----------

